# New unannounced Slingboxes



## RunnerFL

Looks like someone else found something new in Best Buy that wasn't announced. Not on slingmedia.com, amazon.com or bestbuy.com yet.

http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/30/...show-up-unannounced-in-best-buy-flaunt-1080p/


----------



## coolman302003

If you look at the original article over at Zatz Not Funny!

One thing to note in this picture of the side of the box it states (bottom right corner in fine print):

_Remote viewing via HDMI is only supported for content that is not copyright-protected (HDCP content). To ensure the best HD remote viewing experience, also connect your source to the Slingbox 500 with the included component cables._


----------



## The Merg

One other thing I noticed on the Slingbox 500 box was that the USB support allows for the archiving of video. I wonder if that means you could playback a recording from your DirecTV DVR via the Slingbox and record it onto a USB drive...

- Merg


----------



## heathramos

my question on these new slingboxes would have to do with offsite video quality and the user interface.

I have an old slingbox and while it does work, it looks pretty bad imo so I rarely use it. I know some of it has to do with the upload speed at my house but I am hoping a newer model would do a better job over slower speeds (wifi, not necessarily 3g speeds).

I also think using the guide and changing channels is extremely slow.

any idea if the newer models improve in these areas?

I just don't know if upgrading is worthwhile for me.

I would like to use the slingbox app on my ipad and connect it to a tv from a hotel if possible. The Netflix app works well that way.

sorry that this is off topic


----------



## RunnerFL

heathramos said:


> my question on these new slingboxes would have to do with offsite video quality and the user interface.
> 
> I have an old slingbox and while it does work, it looks pretty bad imo so I rarely use it. I know some of it has to do with the upload speed at my house but I am hoping a newer model would do a better job over slower speeds (wifi, not necessarily 3g speeds).
> 
> I also think using the guide and changing channels is extremely slow.
> 
> any idea if the newer models improve in these areas?
> 
> I just don't know if upgrading is worthwhile for me.
> 
> I would like to use the slingbox app on my ipad and connect it to a tv from a hotel if possible. The Netflix app works well that way.
> 
> sorry that this is off topic


Do you use the outdated stand alone slingbox app or the browser plugin?

I ask because for the longest time I just stuck with the stand alone app and had what I thought was subpar quality from both of my slingboxes. On a whim I decided to give the browser plugin, mostly because they are no longer updating the stand alone app, a try and it's MUCH better than the stand alone app. My throughput is even better with the browser plugin.


----------



## heathramos

RunnerFL said:


> Do you use the outdated stand alone slingbox app or the browser plugin?
> 
> I ask because for the longest time I just stuck with the stand alone app and had what I thought was subpar quality from both of my slingboxes. On a whim I decided to give the browser plugin, mostly because they are no longer updating the stand alone app, a try and it's MUCH better than the stand alone app. My throughput is even better with the browser plugin.


I didn't know about the browser plugin. Just tried the Chrome version. Pretty cool.

I have to use an app for it to work on an iPad, though, and it is kind of crappy.

not sure if a new app (still use the iphone version on the iPad) and/or new slingbox would make a difference.


----------



## RunnerFL

heathramos said:


> I didn't know about the browser plugin. Just tried the Chrome version. Pretty cool.
> 
> I have to use an app for it to work on an iPad, though, and it is kind of crappy.
> 
> not sure if a new app (still use the iphone version on the iPad) and/or new slingbox would make a difference.


I wasn't referring to an iPad or iPhone "app", sorry. There's a stand alone program available for PC and Mac users, I was referring to that. I get MUCH better performance on my Mac, or a PC, from the browser plugin.


----------



## webby_s

The stand alone program for PC is what I use throughout the house on my laptop and while this is all in network it is great quality. I have used it outside the "network" and it is a little bit better then the browser.

I too would like to know if you could archive over the USB. I have a Solo and would like to also see the difference between the Solo and HD varieties. Is it that much better quality? I have the solo connected to an HR24 with component and feel that is more then adequate but I don't know any better.

Good to see slingbox putting out new products but I am sure these Placeshifting devices are going the way of the dinosaur because of channels and tv providers having apps and view on-line options.


----------



## heathramos

webby_s said:


> The stand alone program for PC is what I use throughout the house on my laptop and while this is all in network it is great quality. I have used it outside the "network" and it is a little bit better then the browser.
> 
> I too would like to know if you could archive over the USB. I have a Solo and would like to also see the difference between the Solo and HD varieties. Is it that much better quality? I have the solo connected to an HR24 with component and feel that is more then adequate but I don't know any better.
> 
> Good to see slingbox putting out new products but I am sure these Placeshifting devices are going the way of the dinosaur because of channels and tv providers having apps and view on-line options.


I agree about the USB option. Being able to easily copy off programs would be a nice option.

Personally, I have a Slingbox Classic, so I have mine connected using composite cables. I'm sure the picture quality when ran from my house would be great if I had the Slingbox HD version but that doesn't interest me that much since I have 3 receivers in my house and could always stream some channels using the Directv iPad app. I just need to know if upload bandwidth is the only thing that matters when it comes to streaming from outside the house or would an updated Slingbox and/or Slingbox iPad app make a difference as well.


----------



## heathramos

I just went to Best Buy and they did have the Slingbox 500.

They tried to ring it up and it rang up as $1,000. The guy said it was just a placeholder until the real price came out, probably on Oct. 14th.

I was hoping the real price would come out so I could have bought it.

bummer


----------



## heathramos

http://www.techhive.com/article/2011421/review-slingbox-350-and-500-place-shift-tv-at-1080p-improve-setup-process.html

Review of the new slingboxes


----------



## RunnerFL

They sure are ugly. Looks like they used a waffle cone for the case of the 350.


----------



## heathramos

I'm trying to figure out the exact differences between the 350 and 500.

I have Directv and I think I will need to output component from it to the Slingbox.

I don't really care about the built in WiFi since I have a network switch near that area.

what other reasons are there to choose the 500 model vs the 350?


----------



## RunnerFL

heathramos said:


> I'm trying to figure out the exact differences between the 350 and 500.
> 
> I have Directv and I think I will need to output component from it to the Slingbox.
> 
> I don't really care about the built in WiFi since I have a network switch near that area.
> 
> what other reasons are there to choose the 500 model vs the 350?


The 500 has HDMI. Other than that I don't know, I haven't compared the specs.


----------



## DirectMan

http://www.fiercecable.com/press-re...gbox-models?utm_medium=nl&utm_source=internal


----------



## heathramos

RunnerFL said:


> The 500 has HDMI. Other than that I don't know, I haven't compared the specs.


I went on a chat session at slingbox to ask about it

the 500 is just the 350 plus hdmi and my media.

my media lets you watch certain pictures and videos from the hard drive attached to your slingbox but only locally (not through the browser or app)

a 500 is pointless for me but I probably will upgrade from my Slingbox Classic to the 350.


----------



## heathramos

well...ftr, I bought a slingbox 350.

frustrated with it, though.

it works with my ipad and iphone (even over 3g) but not from work from a browser.

I assume it is a firewall or proxy issue but it did work with the slingbox classic.

and tech support from slingbox won't help since they say it does work and it is my issue and won't let me know what is required for it to work behind a firewall/proxy (protocol and ports).

ugh...


----------



## webby_s

I have ALWAYS had problems with the browser site, it either takes forever to connect or I have given up after 15 minutes of trying to connect.

Then, on the same network or 3g, I connect using the android app on my phone and it connects right away.

What browser are you using? Have you tried the stand alone program in windows? (don't know if they have a Mac stand alone program but they probably do)


----------



## Lord Vader

RunnerFL said:


> The 500 has HDMI. Other than that I don't know, I haven't compared the specs.


Which is rather useless, considering that HDCP isn't possible with this HDMI connection. Many channels one would want to watch via the 500 won't be viewable because of this issue.


----------



## RunnerFL

Lord Vader said:


> Which is rather useless, considering that HDCP isn't possible with this HDMI connection. Many channels one would want to watch via the 500 won't be viewable because of this issue.


Yup, and they suggest you use Component anyways.

http://support.slingbox.com/get/KB-2000491.html

HDMI isn't the only difference between the 350 and the 500 though. Here's what the 500 has that the 350 doesn't:

HDMI
Built-in Wi-Fi
TV Interface and On-Screen Setup (remote control included)
Personal media on all your screens


----------



## Lord Vader

And most of the reviews I've read about the new interface and related features have been bad. I have the Slingbox PRO HD and love it. I can't see any reason why, putting price aside, I'd ever go with any of these newer models.


----------



## djwww98

Hooked up to a DirecTV DVR (HR24) will the slingbox allow remotely watching something that has been recorded, or does it just stream real time stuff? Hooking it up to my non-DVR reciever would be easier because of the location, but if DVR functions work, I'll do what I have to do to install it with the DVR instead.


----------



## Lord Vader

You can do everything with your Slingbox that you can do with your DVR, so the answer is yes. You just use the DirecTV remote feature on the Slingbox and away you go. It's very easy, too.


----------



## ka7gzr

Has anyone figured out how to set up AV1 on the new models yet? I can control the primary input but don't see a selection for AV1. I have a 500, ProHD, Pro and the orignal slingbox with 2 HR24s and a HR-21 Pro.
Jim


----------



## dettxw

Got a pretty good upload speed (3.5) and Verizon LTE so I'm going to try a 350 to replace the Solo and stream better quality video to the phone. It'd be nice to at least be able to make out the score on a ball game. 
Shows up from Amazon Monday.


----------



## Lord Vader

If you can find the Slingbox Pro HD around somewhere, I'd recommend that highly. I have it, and it's simply awesome.


----------



## P Smith

Fry's start selling both new models too.


----------



## dettxw

"Lord Vader" said:


> If you can find the Slingbox Pro HD around somewhere, I'd recommend that highly. I have it, and it's simply awesome.


Wasn't discounted yet (or much) on Amazon when I placed my order. Still priced at $260, only 3 left.


----------



## Lord Vader

They're better than the 350 and 500, IMHO, and based on the reviews of the 350 and 500, I'm not the only one who thinks that.

The limits of HDMI due to HDCP on the 350 and 500 are enough to make me stay away from these 2 new models. Personally, I think Sling dropped the ball on these 2 new models.


----------



## ka7gzr

Lord Vader said:


> They're better than the 350 and 500, IMHO, and based on the reviews of the 350 and 500, I'm not the only one who thinks that.
> 
> The limits of HDMI due to HDCP on the 350 and 500 are enough to make me stay away from these 2 new models. Personally, I think Sling dropped the ball on these 2 new models.


I don't agree> I own and use the 500, Pro HD and the PRO. These are lashed up to two HR24s and a HR21 Pro. The Slingbox 500 is noticeably better than the Pro HD in every respect- local and remote. I travel a lot using both iPhones and the iPad for remote connections. The "WoW factor of 500 over the previous Slingboxes is not just an incremental change but a Sea-State change.
I am using component video and separate audio for all of them- HDMI video/audio is interesting but not technically superior to separate component video and audio. 
Jim_Z


----------



## Lord Vader

You are definitely one of the rare ones. The reviews I've been reading are not good at all. The complaints run the gamut from horrible software to the HDMI HDCP issue. 

My Slingbox Pro HD delivers a stunning picture, and it's very easy to use, so I see no need for me to waste ~ $300 just to get a sleeker-looking box.


----------



## ka7gzr

I bow to your online reviews vs. my personal ownership and experience with the 500 and Pro HD. In fact, I don't even agree with your online review summation. I'm sure you have exceptions, but the majority of on-line reviews I have read are very positive for the 500/350. 
$300 is a lot for the upgrade but my only point is that it is “better”. The judgment of better is only a matter of affordability- not technically. As I access both of them locally or remotely there is a very noticeable improvement with the video from the 500 vs. my (door-stop) Pro-Hd


----------

